# Why does my dog take so long to pee?



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

They got to find the right spot, some spots are not acceptable!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

The fact that she squats several times suggests that she might have a UTI. I'd have your vet check a urine specimen to either rule it out, or, begin treatment if she does.


----------



## HappysMom (Jun 25, 2009)

One of my labs takes forever to pee and even longer to poop! He has to like sniff every inch of grass before he can pee.

Happy pees and poops in under 60 seconds I kid you not, he goes on command!


----------



## docinbird (Apr 27, 2009)

Assuming that it is not the result of an infection or other medical problem, you can train your dog to pee/poop in the place you want, and when you want it. I rate this training to be very handy. To see why, imagine yourself on a trip and you stop at a rest area for a pee break in the pouring rain. 

It is a bit of a pain to teach, but is well worth it if you like traveling. Just use the same techniques you would to train a pup to pee/poop at a given location in your yard. The hassle part of the training is that you use a leash, which means you have to wait for them or take them out frequently until they learn what they are supposed to do.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Maybe it's kind of like how us ladies try to find the cleanest stall in a public washroom. If there's pee on the seat I find a new one... if there's no toilet paper it's on to the next one...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Most Guiding Eyes dogs are trained to relieve themselves on command so the blind don't have to "check" the grass to be sure. You just need to use the leash like mentioned above and lots of praise when the pup goes after you give the "get busy" or whatever command you want. Good luck to you.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

esSJay said:


> Maybe it's kind of like how us ladies try to find the cleanest stall in a public washroom. If there's pee on the seat I find a new one... if there's no toilet paper it's on to the next one...


lol - that's a riot! (me too) Duke takes forever sometimes. If he's got something to do - pees on the spot. If he doesn't - he messes and messes and sniffs and sniffs. Trips are a night mare. Because most of my road trips are to NE to see my folks, Duke has his own bathrooms. Once his scent is there, he's _good to go_ on future trips. Haha, pun!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Are you in the habit of taking her inside as soon as she pees?
If so, she may be delaying 'the pee' becuase she wants to delay going back inside...


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

esSJay said:


> Maybe it's kind of like how us ladies try to find the cleanest stall in a public washroom. If there's pee on the seat I find a new one... if there's no toilet paper it's on to the next one...


Good one. The OP probably should have acquired a male as we all know guys just don't give a rats where we go......just give us a stall.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I echo LibertyME's thoughts exactly... I had a dog that used to do that too- as soon as he was done, I'd bring him inside, so "potty time" started taking a long long time...

I eventually pretended that we were ONLY going out to play.. I'd throw the ball/frisbee, whatever, and when he would pee/poop, I'd give him a "good boy!" and go back to playing.

After awhile, if I needed him to go quickly, I wouldn't bring a toy out, and he'd "git 'er done" pretty quickly.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Good suggestion S Dogs Mom. Maybe that will help.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Darby is famous for his 5 minute pees, not looking for the perfect spot, just peeing for 5 minutes. I swear that dog is part camel. He never wants to go out so most of the time I send him out the door, dopey dog.

Now when it comes to pooping - it can take him 10 minutes to find the perfect spot, then he has to try it out, and usually it's not quite the right spot. :doh:


----------



## AmbersDad (Dec 25, 2007)

I'll have to agree that having taught Amber to use the potty on command was one of the best things the Breeder directed us to do from the time we got her at 2 months old. Having used the command "Go quickly" from the first day and every day since when on leash in the yard has made it so nice and helpful in order to avoid issues such as the op mentioned. running late for work, being on a road trip at rest areas with others waiting us, as type of service dog that requires she use small sections of grass that might be available before entering stores while out working certainly makes things so much easier. I would definately start working on using a command on your choice while using a leash. Then when the pup does his job, give them lots of praise and a small treat. After doing this for a short time the pup should start to understand what you want. You do have to allow for some time for this to work so give yourself some extra time before work so you do not end up frustrated.


----------

